# ffmpeg problem



## CyberBSD (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I use the portupdater script and portmaster to update applications installed on my PC. However when I ran the script portupdater last time it asked me to update FFMPEG using:



> ```
> 20131028:
> AFFECTS: users of multimedia/ffmpeg1 and multimedia/ffmpeg-devel
> AUTHOR: [email]wg@FreeBSD.org[/email]
> ...



but I don't see the port ffmpeg1 in /var/db/pkg/ and it absents in /usr/ports/multimedia/. So it makes me think the port and ports collection are updated but probably I recompiled/updated the port incorrectly. Could you let me know how it can be fixed?

Thank you.


----------



## segfault (Nov 4, 2013)

I as well encountered an issue last night building audio/moc, it threw an error right after installing ffmpeg complaining that "avcodec.1" did not exist. I can share further details once I return home tonight if our problems are indeed similar symptoms of the same problem.
What version are you running? I'm running the FreeBSD-10BETA2.


----------



## scottro (Nov 4, 2013)

I _think_ that only applies to those, like myself, who used ffmpeg1 rather than ffmpeg.

For a while, the FreeBSD version of ffmpeg was relatively old, and working more slowly than newer versions. Therefore, there was an additional port, using a 1.x version (the FreeBSD version was 0.something). It looks as if the latest ffmpeg version is more current, so they probably no longer need the ffmpeg1 port.


----------



## CyberBSD (Nov 4, 2013)

Currently the port ffmpeg-2.1,1 is installed and


```
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898
```

is running on my box.


----------



## troberts (Nov 9, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> I as well encountered an issue last night building audio/moc, it threw an error right after installing ffmpeg complaining that "avcodec.1" did not exist. I can share further details once I return home tonight if our problems are indeed similar symptoms of the same problem.
> What version are you running? I'm running the FreeBSD-10BETA2.


I am having this problem while running FreeBSD-10-BETA3. I have multimedia/mplayer2 installed, no GUI, and it will play M4A, and MP4 files just fine.


----------



## scottro (Nov 11, 2013)

Doing some not at all rigorous testing indicates that the new version of multimedia/ffmpeg is a bit slower processing multimedia files than ffmpeg1 (not putting it in a file tag, as it is no longer a port).  Not major--on a 176 MB file with a simple conversion, something like `ffmpeg -i 123.avi -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -strict -2 123.mp4` is few seconds over 2 minutes, where ffmpeg1 was around 1 minute, 45 seconds or so.  

Still a big improvement over the old multimedia/ffmpeg which would take about 6 minutes for the same file.  (That was the version I mentioned earlier, that was an 0.something version).  

An install of Fedora on the same machine is about 20 seconds faster, whereas it was only a few seconds faster than ffmpeg1, but I repeat this wasn't very rigorous testing.


----------

